# Log Truck



## bmac (Sep 25, 2013)

As most of you know I just compleated a large pen order for a lumber company. Well I do other work besides pens and wanted to do something special for the owner of the company for giving me the chance to make the pens for them. It was a challenge making this but it was a lot of fun. The only thing let to do is make a display base for it and cut some"logs" for it to carry.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## Rodnall (Sep 25, 2013)

Cool! Too bad you didn't have it done when you delivered the pens. You could have loaded the pens like logs on the truck.


----------



## Whaler (Sep 25, 2013)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Edgar (Sep 25, 2013)

Great job. I really like the grain on that front end!


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Justturnin (Sep 25, 2013)

That is slick.


----------



## bjbear76 (Sep 25, 2013)

That is really cool!


----------



## George Watkins (Sep 25, 2013)

that looks great, for the ultimate finishing touch and kudos - maybe you could arrange to have the company logo/details engraved or pyrographed onto the cab door.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 25, 2013)

Fantastic !!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 25, 2013)

Love the details! Especially the bookmatched hood.


----------



## jsolie (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## turncrazy43 (Sep 25, 2013)

That is one super job. The suggestion for the company logo is a good one. Yo0u said you were going to do a base for it. Consider a plexiglass box ontop of the base. The customer will be blown away when you present that truck to him.
____________________________________________________
Everyday I'm vertical is a great day


----------



## scottwood (Sep 25, 2013)

Very Nice. Wood Magazine has plans to make a 10 piece set of construction grade toy trucks and stuff, no logging truck. Your Truck looks a lot nicer than theirs (in my opinion)
GREAT JOB


----------



## LL Woodworks (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice Bobby - I've made several heirloom toy cars and trucks and to me they require more precision than making a piece of furniture.  Great Job.


----------



## 76winger (Sep 25, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow, very cool! It would be really cool if you could load it up with pens, too!


----------



## Mossy (Sep 25, 2013)

My Grand kids would love this . Brilliant.

Mossy


----------



## Boss302 (Sep 25, 2013)

That's the best looking wood vehicle I've ever seen.  Nice job!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 25, 2013)

That's awesome work.


----------



## robutacion (Sep 25, 2013)

Great detail, craftsmanship and scale dimensions...!

That is a great deal of work and detail to make such a wooden miniature piece, great job you did...!:wink::biggrin:

Before I read the text, I though that you were a "log trucky", either still on the job or retired however, you are none of them and that had require some extra attention to details that most people wouldn't see so, you more reason for you to be proud of yourself.

If I was me, I would get some nice logs to make the load and get a clearly acrylic box made but without the bottom, and use the box open end to fit over the truck, when positioned in the location where it will be in display so, organise with this company to allow you to set up the "display" in the boss's office and let him get a big surprise, when he enter the office, next...!

Now, that would be a heck of a surprise/gift...!:wink::biggrin::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 25, 2013)

Really cool. Never drove one but spent a few years dodging them on one lane roads. Keep the CB on and don't forget to call your markers.


----------



## dexter0606 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice job!
I've built a couple of those Toys & Joys projects. Nice plans to work with.
Built the mining truck and almost had it sold to a local truck manufacturer but they decided there were similarities to a competitors truck so they didn't take it.
Oh well
Now it just collects dust at my house


----------



## ossaguy (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow,that's so amazing!

You did a great job on it,they are going to love it!



Steve


----------



## dbledsoe (Sep 26, 2013)

Maybe you should have given him the pens and made him pay for the truck. That's awesome!


----------



## bmac (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments, they are greatly appreciated. While this was a challenge to make it is what I really enjoy doing the most. My wife says I have way too much time on my hands and that I spend too much time nit picking, but if it doesnt meet my standards it gets redone. The wood used to make this is from the companys state champion Loblolly Pine tree that they had to cut down because it had died. The tree was dated back to 1779.

I am still working on getting the logo on the cab somehow and the possibillity of a clear cover for the base.

George, I like your idea on how to present it to the owner, I may see if that's possible.

Again, thanks for all of the comments.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------

